# Men who Own Cats...



## mal

Don't get it myself... Seems like a Chick Pet, but to each their own...

I was Curious as to who here does, and why...

Exclusively a Cat Owner?...

Own Cat and other Animals?...

And if the Cat is really your Wife's, then it doesn't count. 



peace...


----------



## Middleman

Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.


----------



## mal

Middleman said:


> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.



Stop Feeding them and let me know how that Idea of yours Plays out... 



peace...


----------



## hjmick

Currently, I own dogs. I love dogs. Maybe it's because I subconsciously require their unquestioned love and affection. No matter what, they always wag their tails and slobber their love. It's all good with dogs. I hope to own dogs for the rest of my life. The downs side is, they make it tough to travel if you can't take them with you. 

Cats, on the other hand, are excellent pets for those who enjoy getting away for a few days. With enough food and water, cats can be left for a week or so with little worry.


----------



## mal

hjmick said:


> Currently, I own dogs. I love dogs. Maybe it's because I subconsciously require their unquestioned love and affection. No matter what, they always wag their tails and slobber their love. It's all good with dogs. I hope to own dogs for the rest of my life. The downs side is, they make it tough to travel if you can't take them with you.
> 
> Cats, on the other hand, are excellent pets for those who enjoy getting away for a few days. With enough food and water, cats can be left for a week or so with little worry.



I'm Allergic, so we don't own any and won't unless it's an Outdoor Dog...

We have about 5 Stray Cats right now... We don't Feed them but they seem to think that their Eatery is across the Street at the Elderly Couple's House and their Condo is our Patio.



peace...


----------



## Sherry

Middleman said:


> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.



I agree that they are independent creatures, but many of them can be very insistent when the mood strikes and they're craving attention.


----------



## mal

Sherry said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that they are independent creatures, but many of them can be very insistent when the mood strikes and they're craving attention.
Click to expand...


Cats are Assholes... Dogs are the Dipshit Friend who trys too hard...



peace...


----------



## Immanuel

Dogs stink and leave big presents every where they go.  

Cats at least don't leave the presents lying around every where you step.  True the litter box stinks, but better yet if you can let them be outdoors animals you don't have to worry so much.

If it were up to me, in my family, we would only have outside cats and no dogs at all.  At least we don't have any dogs.

My son did however buy a ferret a couple weeks ago.  Smells a little bit but not near as bad as a stupid mutt.  He's the funniest little thing.  He was chasing my wife's cat a little while ago.  Until the cat had had enough that is, then we pulled him off.  I make my son keep the ferret cage in his room and I don't have to deal with the smell either.  

Immie


----------



## manifold

[youtube]8kKCt82ZyMg[/youtube]


----------



## Mr Natural

I suspect that people who have cats really want a dog but don't want to be bothered with the upkeep.


----------



## Ringel05

People don't own cats, it's the other way around, or so they think.  I'm a cat person myself, input, output and loving when they decide they want it where as dogs are like little children that require lots of care.  My wife and I like our independence.


----------



## kwc57

I have two cats because they are cool animals and I'm secure in my manhood and don't give a shit what people who keep scores like that in their little pinheads think.  Hell, I've even been known to wear a pink shirt or two before.  I also had a 150 lbs Great Dane/Bull Mastiff mix until he passed away from old age a couple of years ago.  Arguably the best dog who ever lived.


----------



## Middleman

We have both dogs and cats. They each have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Article 15

I like dags.


----------



## Mr Natural

Cats are wierd. 

You ever try to take one in the car with you?


----------



## Sherry

Mr Clean said:


> I suspect that people who have cats really want a dog but don't want to be bothered with the upkeep.



I don't presently have any pets, but I love them both. Sometimes I prefer an excited wagging tail and drooling tongue, and other times I enjoy a soft vibrating purr with kneading paws.


----------



## hortysir

I'm the one that had to vote "chihuahua" (thank goodness for spell-check) 
It's the wife's, though (really) 

I used to think I hated cats, but I've come to learn that it's cat-owners I hate. They let the things roam loose and get paw-prints all over my car.


----------



## mal

Mr Clean said:


> Cats are wierd.
> 
> You ever try to take one in the car with you?



You Think that's Bad?... Try Skinning one!



peace...


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> I have two cats because they are cool animals and I'm secure in my manhood and don't give a shit what people who keep scores like that in their little pinheads think.  Hell, I've even been known to wear a pink shirt or two before.  I also had a 150 lbs Great Dane/Bull Mastiff mix until he passed away from old age a couple of years ago.  Arguably the best dog who ever lived.





If that gets you to Sleep at Night, Nancy!...

Who are you Trying to Convince?... 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cats because they are cool animals and I'm secure in my manhood and don't give a shit what people who keep scores like that in their little pinheads think.  Hell, I've even been known to wear a pink shirt or two before.  I also had a 150 lbs Great Dane/Bull Mastiff mix until he passed away from old age a couple of years ago.  Arguably the best dog who ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that gets you to Sleep at Night, Nancy!...
> 
> Who are you Trying to Convince?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


mal ---->View attachment 10650  just sayin'


----------



## noose4

tha malcontent said:


> Don't get it myself... Seems like a Chick Pet, but to each their own...
> 
> I was Curious as to who here does, and why...
> 
> Exclusively a Cat Owner?...
> 
> Own Cat and other Animals?...
> 
> And if the Cat is really your Wife's, then it doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I own 2 cats, live in an apartment in the big city and do not want to be obligated to walking a dog 3 times a day or picking their shit off of the ground, cats go in the litter box and keep the mice away.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cats because they are cool animals and I'm secure in my manhood and don't give a shit what people who keep scores like that in their little pinheads think.  Hell, I've even been known to wear a pink shirt or two before.  I also had a 150 lbs Great Dane/Bull Mastiff mix until he passed away from old age a couple of years ago.  Arguably the best dog who ever lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that gets you to Sleep at Night, Nancy!...
> 
> Who are you Trying to Convince?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mal ---->View attachment 10650  just sayin'
Click to expand...


Yer actin' like a Girl about this... Just sayin'!... 

I didn't Mean to Hurt your Feeelinings...



peace...


----------



## Zoom-boing

We have one dog and one cat . . . and it's not nearly enough of either, imo.


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that gets you to Sleep at Night, Nancy!...
> 
> Who are you Trying to Convince?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal ---->View attachment 10650  just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yer actin' like a Girl about this... Just sayin'!...
> 
> I didn't Mean to Hurt your Feeelinings...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


yawnnnnnn..............


----------



## mal

Zoom-boing said:


> We have one dog and one cat . . . and it's not nearly enough of either, imo.



Wish I wasn't allergic... 



peace...


----------



## Zoom-boing

tha malcontent said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have one dog and one cat . . . and it's not nearly enough of either, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I wasn't allergic...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Allergies truly suck. My hubs was allergic to cats as a kid and with our first cat but over the years it's lessened to nothing.  My oldest gets an itchy throat when she first comes home from school but after a few days it settles down.  Claritin is our friend.


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that they are independent creatures, but many of them can be very insistent when the mood strikes and they're craving attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cats are Assholes... *Dogs are the Dipshit Friend who trys too hard...*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Well, that explains your incessant barking.

(Oh, and it's "tries".)


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that they are independent creatures, but many of them can be very insistent when the mood strikes and they're craving attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are Assholes... *Dogs are the Dipshit Friend who trys too hard...*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that explains your incessant barking.
> 
> (Oh, and it's "tries".)
Click to expand...


Want to Correct "Fryday"?... "Whysky"?...  "y"?...

And Adam's, this Thread is for the Boys. 



peace...


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are Assholes... *Dogs are the Dipshit Friend who trys too hard...*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that explains your incessant barking.
> 
> (Oh, and it's "tries".)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to Correct "Fryday"?... "Whysky"?...  "y"?...
> 
> And Adam's, this Thread is for the Boys.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Then obviously you're too stupid to tell girls from boys, since girls ARE replying.  That's ok; you're also too stupid to know "too from to", and to find the animal forum on the board.

Bark away, Skippy.  But don't get pissed when someone finally muzzles your ass, and pins your ears back.


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that explains your incessant barking.
> 
> (Oh, and it's "tries".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to Correct "Fryday"?... "Whysky"?...  "y"?...
> 
> And Adam's, this Thread is for the Boys.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then obviously you're too stupid to tell girls from boys, since girls ARE replying.  That's ok; you're also too stupid to know "too from to", and to find the animal forum on the board.
> 
> Bark away, Skippy.  But don't get pissed when someone finally muzzles your ass, and pins your ears back.
Click to expand...




Bark away in Deed... Mutt.

Get back under the Bridge, Shattered!



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.


----------



## Dis

CurveLight said:


> Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.



Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.


----------



## fyrenza

hjmick said:


> Currently, I own dogs. I love dogs. Maybe it's because I subconsciously require their unquestioned love and affection. No matter what, they always wag their tails and slobber their love. It's all good with dogs. I hope to own dogs for the rest of my life. The downs side is, they make it tough to travel if you can't take them with you.
> 
> Cats, on the other hand, are excellent pets for those who enjoy getting away for a few days. With enough food and water, cats can be left for a week or so with little worry.



As suspected,

in it for the lubed up licking!

PERV!  



Mr Clean said:


> Cats are wierd.
> 
> You ever try to take one in the car with you?



Actually loaded up a big rig with one, and then spent 4 years on the road with her.

She's STILL a "trip!"


----------



## hortysir

Dis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
Click to expand...


I think the "cat owner" remark was aimed at a comment I made, but ask me how much I give a shit.

Cat owners let their cats out at night to roam the damned neighborhood, get into my trash, dig and shit in my yard, and walk all over my car.
If I was to let my dog( even if it is *just* a chihuahua) do the same thing, people would be calling the pound.
And don't give me that, "it's part of a cat's nature to roam at night" bullshit, either. 
It's part of a dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. So we should let them?

Keep your cat in your house or in your yard, and stay the fuck out of mine.


----------



## Colin

There was a bloke came into the pub the other day and he had a cat...and an ostrich!   Bloke gets his round in, they all sup up. Its the cats round
"No, im not buying." "Fine" says the ostritch and gets the round. The cats round comes again. "No, someone else get this one". So the guy picks up the round. 
Round after round the cat wouldnt pay. 

"Right, I've had enough of this!" Says the man and walks away to the other end of the bar. Barman asks "Whats all that about?". Man replies "Fuck knows, 
I asked my mate for a bird with long legs and a tight pussy"


----------



## Jon

I once had a cat named Carl. He was awesome. He didn't like it when I got Jeff (Jack Russell terrier), though. I had to give them both up when I moved into my current place. Plus, they totally fucked up my allergies.


----------



## CurveLight

Dis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
Click to expand...




hortysir said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the "cat owner" remark was aimed at a comment I made, but ask me how much I give a shit.
> 
> Cat owners let their cats out at night to roam the damned neighborhood, get into my trash, dig and shit in my yard, and walk all over my car.
> If I was to let my dog( even if it is *just* a chihuahua) do the same thing, people would be calling the pound.
> And don't give me that, "it's part of a cat's nature to roam at night" bullshit, either.
> It's part of a dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. So we should let them?
> 
> Keep your cat in your house or in your yard, and stay the fuck out of mine.
Click to expand...


The "cat owner" remark was not aimed at you or any comments you made.

I don't know of many owners that let their cats out at night but if you're terrorized by a little pussy trail then let the neighbors know.  If you do, could you tell us how you did it without sounding like a sniveling whiner?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

tha malcontent said:


> Don't get it myself... Seems like a Chick Pet, but to each their own...
> 
> 
> peace...




Chick pet?

Cat Attacks RottweilerVideo


----------



## Middleman

Sherry said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that they are independent creatures, but many of them can be very insistent when the mood strikes and they're craving attention.
Click to expand...


Needy people have needy cats...


----------



## CMike

I had two cats. George and Fred. Fred just passed away. It was very difficult, after 9 years. They are part of the family.

The cats can be very needy, and starved for affection. They are independent but they aren't.

Especially since Fred is gone, George follows my wife and I wherever we go in our house.

When George goes we probably will switch to a dog. Dogs are much more loyal, protecting, and obedient.

Cats are a lot more maintenance free however.

I don't look forward to cleaning the shit after a dog.


----------



## Jon

CMike...you named your cats after the twins from Harry Potter, really?


----------



## CMike

Jon said:


> CMike...you named your cats after the twins from Harry Potter, really?



 I didn't think of that.


----------



## ConHog

I have a cat, but he's not mine. He's just a wild Tom that has taken up residence in my barn. He's a mean son of a bitch, my Danes won't go anywhere near the barn. Hell, that fucker attacks me. He's not exceedingly large, but he is pretty good sized and just vicious , he's drawn blood a few times when I wasn't paying attention. If it weren't for the fact that I have no snaked or mice in or around my barn I'd kill him.


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
Click to expand...


Forecast is Shattered with a chance of Sandy...



peace


----------



## Dis

hortysir said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the "cat owner" remark was aimed at a comment I made, but ask me how much I give a shit.
> 
> Cat owners let their cats out at night to roam the damned neighborhood, get into my trash, dig and shit in my yard, and walk all over my car.
> If I was to let my dog( even if it is *just* a chihuahua) do the same thing, people would be calling the pound.
> And don't give me that, "it's part of a cat's nature to roam at night" bullshit, either.
> It's part of a dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. So we should let them?
> 
> Keep your cat in your house or in your yard, and stay the fuck out of mine.
Click to expand...


I would never say such a thing.  My cats have always been housecats.  My old one is smart enough to be trained - I can open the front door, and she will lay on the stoop, and not ever move - she's figured out over the years that if she sets one paw down off that stoop, she goes right back in the house, and doesn't get to go out again for another month.

If one person has an "outside cat", the entire neighborhood has a cat, and that sucks.


----------



## Dis

CurveLight said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are very maintenance free, clean, don't stink like dogs, are as much fun as dogs and yes they will play fetch.  The biggest benefit is you don't have to take them for walks and carry their shit.  Deniro's little speech about cats in "Meet the Parents" was pretty accurate and people who try to deride cat owners are usually pretty fucking stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the "cat owner" remark was aimed at a comment I made, but ask me how much I give a shit.
> 
> Cat owners let their cats out at night to roam the damned neighborhood, get into my trash, dig and shit in my yard, and walk all over my car.
> If I was to let my dog( even if it is *just* a chihuahua) do the same thing, people would be calling the pound.
> And don't give me that, "it's part of a cat's nature to roam at night" bullshit, either.
> It's part of a dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. So we should let them?
> 
> Keep your cat in your house or in your yard, and stay the fuck out of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "cat owner" remark was not aimed at you or any comments you made.
> 
> I don't know of many owners that let their cats out at night but if you're terrorized by a little pussy trail then let the neighbors know.  If you do, could you tell us how you did it without sounding like a sniveling whiner?
Click to expand...


It's completely irresponsible of a pet owner to let their pets roam the neighborhood freely.  It's subjects them to diseases, harm, and just flat out being killed.  It also subjects other peoples pets that are safely contained in their own yards to unneeded stress.


----------



## Middleman

We have 5 cats. People get them for their kids. We have Xena and Gabriele. They are old and stay outside or in the basement. They were pre-dog. Then we got dogs. Then we got Pearl. She is all white. She had several litters with a lot of variety of colored kittens that were very easy to get rid of. We kept a perfect Calico from her last litter. This tipped her over the edge into kitty mental illness, and Pearl exiled herself from the house, for the most part. The Calico's name is Lady. After her mother went nutso, we got a peach colored orange boy for Lady to be friends with. His name is Prince. Prince loves the chocolate lab the best of all now. Lady is perfect, the calmest and most well-adjusted cat on the planet.


----------



## uscitizen

tha malcontent said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Feeding them and let me know how that Idea of yours Plays out...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


My cats are functional and mostly self sufficient on food in the summer.  Mice, moles, rabbits, squirrels, etc.

They earn their keep.  Well except for the 3 legged freeloader....


----------



## mal

uscitizen said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Feeding them and let me know how that Idea of yours Plays out...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cats are functional and mostly self sufficient on food in the summer.  Mice, moles, rabbits, squirrels, etc.
> 
> They earn their keep.  Well except for the 3 legged freeloader....
Click to expand...






peace...


----------



## LuckyDan

I don't know why, but I always assume male cat owners are liberals.


----------



## uscitizen

I generally assume that male pit bull owners are cons.


----------



## mal

LuckyDan said:


> I don't know why, but I always assume male cat owners are liberals.



I would Suggest that the Majority are...

But Rush Limbaugh is a Cat Owner, and was even as a Single Male.



peace...


----------



## manifold

You put your cats at great peril letting them outside in my neighborhood.  I've seen coyotes, fox and fishers from my backdoor.  All of whom would make a quick feast of a house cat, especially fishers.  Those nasty fuckers are faster than any cat and can climb as good as a squirrel.


----------



## LuckyDan

uscitizen said:


> I generally assume that male pit bull owners are cons.


 
Take another look. I'm pretty sure they vote Dem if they vote at all.


----------



## uscitizen

tha malcontent said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but I always assume male cat owners are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would Suggest that the Majority are...
> 
> But Rush Limbaugh is a Cat Owner, and was even as a Single Male.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Rush is male?


----------



## uscitizen

LuckyDan said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I generally assume that male pit bull owners are cons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take another look. I'm pretty sure they vote Dem if they vote at all.
Click to expand...


I only know a couple of pit bull owners and they voted for Bush twice.
I try and avoid pit bull owners when possible.


----------



## hortysir

CurveLight said:


> The "cat owner" remark was not aimed at you or any comments you made.
> 
> I don't know of many owners that let their cats out at night but if you're terrorized by a little pussy trail then let the neighbors know.  If you do, could you tell us how you did it without sounding like a sniveling whiner?


Drive through my neighborhood anytime before 9am or after 6pm and you'll see why I'm a sniveling whiner about it.
Take a look in to the back of my truck, at the boxtrap I keep there, and you'll see how I get 1 or 2 a week hauled off to animal control.
I occasionally set it out by the dumpster behind my restaurant because our town has a bunch of idiots that think it's cute to pour little piles of cat-food out for the stray cats that wander behind the strip-mall.

If there were that many dogs, the pound would be out there everyday.
If there were that many rats, the health department would be there daily.
But since it's cats, for whatever reason, it's fucking "cute".....


----------



## manifold

uscitizen said:


> I try and avoid pit bull owners when possible.



I imagine the only time it's not possible is when you're picking up a z.


----------



## uscitizen

??


----------



## manifold

Not all pit bull owners are drug dealers, but all drug dealers own pit bulls.


----------



## uscitizen

There are no absolutes when dealing with humans except birth and death.

There are only trends, traits, etc...


----------



## Zona

Middleman said:


> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.



Exactly...


Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.

Sounds like my x wife actually.

I love my cat.  Always have been a cat person.  dogs are way way way too much work for me.  Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you.   (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)


----------



## ConHog

Zona said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.
> 
> Sounds like my x wife actually.
> 
> I love my cat.  Always have been a cat person.  dogs are way way way too much work for me.  Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you.   (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)
Click to expand...


On the other hand, getting rid of a cat that wants attention is almost impossible while a dog can be told to sit or stay and does; well if trained correctly.


----------



## uscitizen

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.
> 
> Sounds like my x wife actually.
> 
> I love my cat.  Always have been a cat person.  dogs are way way way too much work for me.  Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you.   (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand, getting rid of a cat that wants attention is almost impossible while a dog can be told to sit or stay and does; well if trained correctly.
Click to expand...


A simple hiss generally clears the cats away.


----------



## LuckyDan

Zona said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.
> 
> Sounds like my x wife actually.
> 
> I love my cat. Always have been a cat person. dogs are way way way too much work for me. Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you. (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)
Click to expand...

 
Sounds more like yall are making a case for _lazy_ people liking cats.


----------



## mal

uscitizen said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but I always assume male cat owners are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would Suggest that the Majority are...
> 
> But Rush Limbaugh is a Cat Owner, and was even as a Single Male.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush is male?
Click to expand...


I know that his being a cat owner irritates liberals who have cats...



peace


----------



## dilloduck

LuckyDan said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.
> 
> Sounds like my x wife actually.
> 
> I love my cat. Always have been a cat person. dogs are way way way too much work for me. Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you. (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like yall are making a case for _lazy_ people liking cats.
Click to expand...


He shoots he scores  !!!  GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLL.


----------



## mal

dilloduck said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.
> 
> Sounds like my x wife actually.
> 
> I love my cat. Always have been a cat person. dogs are way way way too much work for me. Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you. (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like yall are making a case for _lazy_ people liking cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He shoots he scores  !!!  GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLL.
Click to expand...






peace


----------



## Zona

LuckyDan said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.
> 
> Sounds like my x wife actually.
> 
> I love my cat. Always have been a cat person. dogs are way way way too much work for me. Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you. (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds more like yall are making a case for _lazy_ people liking cats.
Click to expand...



Its going to be 109 here in Arizona tomorrow.  I have no reason to walk my cat.


----------



## uscitizen

Heat index is supposed to be well over 100 here tomorrow.
Think I will just float around in the pools more.

I did that today, it came a heck of a storm, wind lightening, hail, etc...
Was fun to watch from the pool.


----------



## Middleman

It finally got into the 70s here.


----------



## CurveLight

hortysir said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "cat owner" remark was not aimed at you or any comments you made.
> 
> I don't know of many owners that let their cats out at night but if you're terrorized by a little pussy trail then let the neighbors know.  If you do, could you tell us how you did it without sounding like a sniveling whiner?
> 
> 
> 
> Drive through my neighborhood anytime before 9am or after 6pm and you'll see why I'm a sniveling whiner about it.
> Take a look in to the back of my truck, at the boxtrap I keep there, and you'll see how I get 1 or 2 a week hauled off to animal control.
> I occasionally set it out by the dumpster behind my restaurant because our town has a bunch of idiots that think it's cute to pour little piles of cat-food out for the stray cats that wander behind the strip-mall.
> 
> If there were that many dogs, the pound would be out there everyday.
> If there were that many rats, the health department would be there daily.
> But since it's cats, for whatever reason, it's fucking "cute".....
Click to expand...


Cat's rule.  You must feel like a real tough guy with your box traps.


----------



## CurveLight

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent people like cats because they aren't needy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Feed me, make sure my poopie box is clean and when I feel like it, I will allow you to pet me.
> 
> Sounds like my x wife actually.
> 
> I love my cat.  Always have been a cat person.  dogs are way way way too much work for me.  Walk me, let me smell your crotch and I will drink from the toilet and lick you.   (Do I have to mention my x wife again?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand, getting rid of a cat that wants attention is almost impossible while a dog can be told to sit or stay and does; well if trained correctly.
Click to expand...


Yes, you do have to be smarter than a cat.


----------



## CurveLight

Dis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal's pretty f-ing stupid, anyway.  In fact, my cat's smarter, and she's f-ing 18 years old and going senile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "cat owner" remark was aimed at a comment I made, but ask me how much I give a shit.
> 
> Cat owners let their cats out at night to roam the damned neighborhood, get into my trash, dig and shit in my yard, and walk all over my car.
> If I was to let my dog( even if it is *just* a chihuahua) do the same thing, people would be calling the pound.
> And don't give me that, "it's part of a cat's nature to roam at night" bullshit, either.
> It's part of a dog's nature to run in packs and kill cats. So we should let them?
> 
> Keep your cat in your house or in your yard, and stay the fuck out of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "cat owner" remark was not aimed at you or any comments you made.
> 
> I don't know of many owners that let their cats out at night but if you're terrorized by a little pussy trail then let the neighbors know.  If you do, could you tell us how you did it without sounding like a sniveling whiner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's completely irresponsible of a pet owner to let their pets roam the neighborhood freely.  It's subjects them to diseases, harm, and just flat out being killed.  It also subjects other peoples pets that are safely contained in their own yards to unneeded stress.
Click to expand...



Next case before the Court:  Docket #524461

Smith v Jones

"Mr. Smith filed complaint against Mr Jones for unneeded stress on his dog............"

(We will not be able to continue this broadcast until the Judge and court members subside their laughter......)


----------



## Zona

uscitizen said:


> Heat index is supposed to be well over 100 here tomorrow.
> Think I will just float around in the pools more.
> 
> I did that today, it came a heck of a storm, wind lightening, hail, etc...
> Was fun to watch from the pool.



UScitizen, I drained my pool this year.  I realized something last year,  The entire summer, the water is too hot to enjoy the damn pool.  Its like bathwater for 6 months really unless you want to go for a swim at 0500.  Arizona is a strange place to live.

Screw that damn money sucking hole in my back yard.  (again with the x wife analogy's?)


----------



## editec

It's a silly idea that owning cats is feminine and owning dogs masculine.

What does anybody base this silly notion on, exactly?

I happen to live with both a dog who is completly dependent on me, (thus demands my nurturing which is usually thought of as a FEMININE characteristic) and a cat who is semi-independent (it mostly lives outside and hunts for its supper).

If anything owning a CAT_ like THAT_ is a masculine trait since the creature demands very little nuturing from its "owner".

So using that logivc, men who own dogs are nancy boys, and men who own indpendent cats are manly men.


----------



## kwc57

editec said:


> It's a silly idea that owning cats is feminine and owning dogs masculine.
> 
> What does anybody base this silly notion on, exactly?
> 
> I happen to live with both a dog who is completly dependent on me, (thus demands my nurturing which is usually thought of as a FEMININE characteristic) and a cat who is semi-independent (it mostly lives outside and hunts for its supper).
> 
> If anything owning a CAT_ like THAT_ is a masculine trait since the creature demands very little nuturing from its "owner".
> 
> So using that logivc, men who own dogs are nancy boys, and men who own indpendent cats are manly men.



Consider the source.


----------



## CurveLight

editec said:


> It's a silly idea that owning cats is feminine and owning dogs masculine.
> 
> What does anybody base this silly notion on, exactly?
> 
> I happen to live with both a dog who is completly dependent on me, (thus demands my nurturing which is usually thought of as a FEMININE characteristic) and a cat who is semi-independent (it mostly lives outside and hunts for its supper).
> 
> If anything owning a CAT_ like THAT_ is a masculine trait since the creature demands very little nuturing from its "owner".
> 
> So using that logivc, men who own dogs are nancy boys, and men who own indpendent cats are manly men.



It all stems from the myth that dogs are smarter than cats.  Where does that come from?  Because it's easier to train dogs to do stoopid pet tricks.  Who the hell is dumb enough to judge intelligence based on submissiveness?


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a silly idea that owning cats is feminine and owning dogs masculine.
> 
> What does anybody base this silly notion on, exactly?
> 
> I happen to live with both a dog who is completly dependent on me, (thus demands my nurturing which is usually thought of as a FEMININE characteristic) and a cat who is semi-independent (it mostly lives outside and hunts for its supper).
> 
> If anything owning a CAT_ like THAT_ is a masculine trait since the creature demands very little nuturing from its "owner".
> 
> So using that logivc, men who own dogs are nancy boys, and men who own indpendent cats are manly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the source.
Click to expand...


You still Cryin' like a Bitch?... 

Do you Feel that EVERYTHING is about you, Douchepickle?...



peace...


----------



## editec

CurveLight said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a silly idea that owning cats is feminine and owning dogs masculine.
> 
> What does anybody base this silly notion on, exactly?
> 
> I happen to live with both a dog who is completly dependent on me, (thus demands my nurturing which is usually thought of as a FEMININE characteristic) and a cat who is semi-independent (it mostly lives outside and hunts for its supper).
> 
> If anything owning a CAT_ like THAT_ is a masculine trait since the creature demands very little nuturing from its "owner".
> 
> So using that logivc, men who own dogs are nancy boys, and men who own indpendent cats are manly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all stems from the myth that dogs are smarter than cats. Where does that come from? Because it's easier to train dogs to do stoopid pet tricks. *Who the hell is dumb enough to judge intelligence based on submissiveness?[/*quote]
> 
> People who are, by their very natures, nature born followers, of course.
> 
> You know, _most people._
Click to expand...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a silly idea that owning cats is feminine and owning dogs masculine.
> 
> What does anybody base this silly notion on, exactly?
> 
> I happen to live with both a dog who is completly dependent on me, (thus demands my nurturing which is usually thought of as a FEMININE characteristic) and a cat who is semi-independent (it mostly lives outside and hunts for its supper).
> 
> If anything owning a CAT_ like THAT_ is a masculine trait since the creature demands very little nuturing from its "owner".
> 
> So using that logivc, men who own dogs are nancy boys, and men who own indpendent cats are manly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still Cryin' like a Bitch?...
> 
> Do you Feel that EVERYTHING is about you, Douchepickle?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Saying "consider the source" is neither crying or saying anything is about me, but you knew that.  It is stating the obvious.......consider the source.....an adult poster with all the class, intelligence and acumen of a 12 year old posting on his mom's computer when she isn't looking.  Grow the fuck up.  I don't have the time, energy or desire to put you under the porch yet again.


----------



## mal

LuckyDan said:


> I don't know why, but I always assume male cat owners are liberals.



The Best Post of the Thread...

They might also have Relationship Issues... 

Not wanting to Invest a Lot into a Relationship and all...

Dogs are _Needy_.



peace...


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider the source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still Cryin' like a Bitch?...
> 
> Do you Feel that EVERYTHING is about you, Douchepickle?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying "consider the source" is neither crying or saying anything is about me, but you knew that.  It is stating the obvious.......consider the source.....an adult poster with all the class, intelligence and acumen of a 12 year old posting on his mom's computer when she isn't looking.  Grow the fuck up.  I don't have the time, energy or desire to put you under the porch yet again.
Click to expand...


Projecting?... Mom want you Upstairs now, Junior, so it's Lashout Time on the USMB?...

Why so Cranky, Sally?... 

It's just a Thread about Cats and the men who are Insecure about it! 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> you still cryin' like a bitch?...
> 
> Do you feel that everything is about you, douchepickle?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying "consider the source" is neither crying or saying anything is about me, but you knew that.  It is stating the obvious.......consider the source.....an adult poster with all the class, intelligence and acumen of a 12 year old posting on his mom's computer when she isn't looking.  Grow the fuck up.  I don't have the time, energy or desire to put you under the porch yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> projecting?... Mom want you upstairs now, junior, so it's lashout time on the usmb?...
> 
> Why so cranky, sally?...
> 
> It's just a thread about cats and the men who are insecure about it!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


View attachment 10658


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying "consider the source" is neither crying or saying anything is about me, but you knew that.  It is stating the obvious.......consider the source.....an adult poster with all the class, intelligence and acumen of a 12 year old posting on his mom's computer when she isn't looking.  Grow the fuck up.  I don't have the time, energy or desire to put you under the porch yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> projecting?... Mom want you upstairs now, junior, so it's lashout time on the usmb?...
> 
> Why so cranky, sally?...
> 
> It's just a thread about cats and the men who are insecure about it!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 10658
Click to expand...


This Thread is NOT about you, Champ... 

Mental Health: Narcissistic Personality Disorder

^Have someone Explain that to you. 



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

I do not own a cat because of the allergies.


----------



## L.K.Eder

too lazy for cat, can not even care for the dust bunnies.


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting?... Mom want you upstairs now, junior, so it's lashout time on the usmb?...
> 
> Why so cranky, sally?...
> 
> It's just a thread about cats and the men who are insecure about it!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10658
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Thread is NOT about you, Champ...
> 
> Mental Health: Narcissistic Personality Disorder
> 
> ^Have someone Explain that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Mal, I never said it was about me.......did I?  Seems you are the one doing the projecting......again.  You're too fucking stoopid to care for pets that it's amazing the state allows you to have children.  You telling someone else they are a narcissist is rich with irony, Mr. Hey Everyone Look at Me Make a Total Ass Out of Myself Everyday with my Immature and Moronic Posts.  Like I said earlier, grow the fuck up.........and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.  They will just be deleted.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Thread is NOT about you, Champ...
> 
> Mental Health: Narcissistic Personality Disorder
> 
> ^Have someone Explain that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mal, I never said it was about me.......did I?  Seems you are the one doing the projecting......again.  You're too fucking stoopid to care for pets that it's amazing the state allows you to have children.  You telling someone else they are a narcissist is rich with irony, Mr. Hey Everyone Look at Me Make a Total Ass Out of Myself Everyday with my Immature and Moronic Posts.  Like I said earlier, grow the fuck up.........and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.  They will just be deleted.
Click to expand...


^Mentions my Children... Classic.

Should I be Concerned?...



peace...


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> I do not own a cat because of the allergies.



The same...

Kids have them also. 



peace...


----------



## Immanuel

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not own a cat because of the allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same...
> 
> Kids have them also.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I am slightly allergic to both cats and dogs.  We... my wife and kids, have a cat that is an indoor cat.  It doesn't bother me as long as I don't pet him, but if I pet him or he gets into my room and climbs up on the bed, I won't stop sneezing for hours.

Immie


----------



## mal

Immanuel said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not own a cat because of the allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same...
> 
> Kids have them also.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am slightly allergic to both cats and dogs.  We... my wife and kids, have a cat that is an indoor cat.  It doesn't bother me as long as I don't pet him, but if I pet him or he gets into my room and climbs up on the bed, I won't stop sneezing for hours.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I get Ill with indoor cats... Hell, the ones that Squat on my Patio get to me a little...

Dogs outside are fine... I don't have issues with Baby, Kilo, Elmo or the Mini-Dobbie.

^Our Campin' Dogs.



peace...


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.



^A Liar.

He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...

_Pussy._ 



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Unless you are going to supply the rest of us with clean free scuba gear then hit the stop leak button on the Tears right away please.


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you are going to supply the rest of us with clean free scuba gear then hit the stop leak button on the Tears right away please.
Click to expand...


kcw57sauce is a bit of a Crybaby, isn't he... 

If this Thread hurt his Feelings he should've just not Posted in it...

Now look at him.



peace...


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> I have two cats because they are cool animals and I'm secure in my manhood and don't give a shit what people who keep scores like that in their little pinheads think.



^A VERY Secure Entry into this Thread... 

_Pussy._



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are going to supply the rest of us with clean free scuba gear then hit the stop leak button on the Tears right away please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kcw57sauce is a bit of a Crybaby, isn't he...
> 
> If this Thread hurt his Feelings he should've just not Posted in it...
> 
> Now look at him.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You are the one whining..........


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are going to supply the rest of us with clean free scuba gear then hit the stop leak button on the Tears right away please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kcw57sauce is a bit of a Crybaby, isn't he...
> 
> If this Thread hurt his Feelings he should've just not Posted in it...
> 
> Now look at him.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one whining..........
Click to expand...


You Starved for Attention also?... 

Nobody was Talking to you, Troll...

Sit the Fuck down and Shut your Fucking Hole, you Chimp! 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I've negged maybe twice on here and I'm 99% sure it wasn't you........although half your rambling 5 year old interwebs tourette's shit deserves it?  Quit obsessing butt sniffer, I'm still not interested.


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> kcw57sauce is a bit of a Crybaby, isn't he...
> 
> If this Thread hurt his Feelings he should've just not Posted in it...
> 
> Now look at him.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one whining..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Starved for Attention also?...
> 
> Nobody was Talking to you, Troll...
> 
> Sit the Fuck down and Shut your Fucking Hole, you Chimp!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


You quoted me you whiny bitch.  How pathetic do you have to be to do a complete fail in a thread in the Flame Zone?


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't start sending me a chain of PM's like you usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^A Liar.
> 
> He Negged me and then when I Responded to the PM he pulled the "I'll have the last word" with me until he Finally gave in...
> 
> _Pussy._
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've negged maybe twice on here and I'm 99% sure it wasn't you........although half your rambling 5 year old interwebs tourette's shit deserves it?  Quit obsessing butt sniffer, I'm still not interested.
Click to expand...


Sorry... It was Repping that Caused that PMing... Stop being a Fucking Liar... It's too much for your Shoulder with all of your Trolling and Attention Demanding...

And again... You are on a Thread I started, Dingleberry... 

You only have yourself to Blame.

Give it some Thought, Shitpack.

The Ignore Function is your Friend if you can't Handle what I have to say.







peace...


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> You quoted me you whiny bitch.  How pathetic do you have to be to do a complete fail in a thread in the Flame Zone?



You will have to do Better than that, Douchepickle.

And I Pleased to see that kcw57sauce finally made a Friend and got some Help with is Trolling... 

When's the Wedding? 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

You aren't worth the effort shit swizzle.  Find someone else to obsess over.  I don't want you to get paid this kind of attention again for your childish actions.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/117628-mals-obsession-once-again.html which in truth caused your chain of PM's to me because you were pissed that some mod had had enough of your douchery.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> You aren't worth the effort shit swizzle.  Find someone else to obsess over.  I don't want you to get paid this kind of attention again for your childish actions.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/117628-mals-obsession-once-again.html which in truth caused your chain of PM's to me because you were pissed that some mod had had enough of your douchery.








Thanks for the Reminder of that Classic!...



peace...


----------



## uscitizen

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not own a cat because of the allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same...
> 
> Kids have them also.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Yepper alergies to children are common.


----------



## mal

uscitizen said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not own a cat because of the allergies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same...
> 
> Kids have them also.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yepper alergies to children are common.
Click to expand...


Yes they are... I had them VERY Bad when I was a Chitlin...



peace...


----------



## Dis

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting?... Mom want you upstairs now, junior, so it's lashout time on the usmb?...
> 
> Why so cranky, sally?...
> 
> It's just a thread about cats and the men who are insecure about it!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10658
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This Thread is NOT about you, Champ...
> 
> Mental Health: Narcissistic Personality Disorder
> 
> ^Have someone Explain that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Boy.  Talk about someone with NPD..

Pot, meet Kettle.  You're both black as sin.

Which, in itself, might be amusing if you weren't such a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Immanuel

tha malcontent said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same...
> 
> Kids have them also.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am slightly allergic to both cats and dogs.  We... my wife and kids, have a cat that is an indoor cat.  It doesn't bother me as long as I don't pet him, but if I pet him or he gets into my room and climbs up on the bed, I won't stop sneezing for hours.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get Ill with indoor cats... Hell, the ones that Squat on my Patio get to me a little...
> 
> Dogs outside are fine... I don't have issues with Baby, Kilo, Elmo or the Mini-Dobbie.
> 
> ^Our Campin' Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


As much as it hurt me to do it, us guys need to stick together, I had our cat fixed as soon as he started spraying.  Walked in the house one afternoon after work and caught a whiff of that and the next morning he was on his way to the vet.  It was either that or he was gone!

Immie


----------



## saveliberty

Why do I have a cat?

I don't need an animal that is totally dependent on me.

Prefer an animal that is smart enough to take themselves to the restroom.

Doesn't take a lot or all day to make a cat happy.

A cat's needs are closer to a man's.  It is the obvious choice.


----------



## mal

saveliberty said:


> Why do I have a cat?
> 
> I don't need an animal that is totally dependent on me.
> 
> Prefer an animal that is smart enough to take themselves to the restroom.
> 
> Doesn't take a lot or all day to make a cat happy.
> 
> A cat's needs are closer to a man's.  It is the obvious choice.





LuckyDan said:


> Sounds more like yall are making a case for _lazy_ people liking cats.







peace...


----------



## mal

Dis said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Thread is NOT about you, Champ...
> 
> Mental Health: Narcissistic Personality Disorder
> 
> ^Have someone Explain that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy.  Talk about someone with NPD..
> 
> Pot, meet Kettle.  You're both black as sin.
> 
> Which, in itself, might be amusing if you weren't such a fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...


^Says the Stump that Continues to Scream for Attention... 

You have an Opinion about Cat Owning Males, Dis?...

Or are you just doing your Weekly Trolling Rounds again?...



peace...


----------



## saveliberty

tha malcontent said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have a cat?
> 
> I don't need an animal that is totally dependent on me.
> 
> Prefer an animal that is smart enough to take themselves to the restroom.
> 
> Doesn't take a lot or all day to make a cat happy.
> 
> A cat's needs are closer to a man's.  It is the obvious choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like yall are making a case for _lazy_ people liking cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I'm very busy and work hard fuckhead.


----------



## mal

saveliberty said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I have a cat?
> 
> I don't need an animal that is totally dependent on me.
> 
> Prefer an animal that is smart enough to take themselves to the restroom.
> 
> Doesn't take a lot or all day to make a cat happy.
> 
> A cat's needs are closer to a man's.  It is the obvious choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like yall are making a case for _lazy_ people liking cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very busy and work hard fuckhead.
Click to expand...


Calm down Nancy... The Thread's for fun... 

And could you Describe the Difference between Hard Fuckhead and Soft Fuckhead?...

And how Exactly do you "work it"?... 



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

Immanuel said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am slightly allergic to both cats and dogs.  We... my wife and kids, have a cat that is an indoor cat.  It doesn't bother me as long as I don't pet him, but if I pet him or he gets into my room and climbs up on the bed, I won't stop sneezing for hours.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get Ill with indoor cats... Hell, the ones that Squat on my Patio get to me a little...
> 
> Dogs outside are fine... I don't have issues with Baby, Kilo, Elmo or the Mini-Dobbie.
> 
> ^Our Campin' Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as it hurt me to do it, us guys need to stick together, I had our cat fixed as soon as he started spraying.  Walked in the house one afternoon after work and caught a whiff of that and the next morning he was on his way to the vet.  It was either that or he was gone!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



That "spray" is some seriously potent stuff!  If humans had that ability there would be no infidelity.


----------



## CurveLight

Immanuel said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am slightly allergic to both cats and dogs.  We... my wife and kids, have a cat that is an indoor cat.  It doesn't bother me as long as I don't pet him, but if I pet him or he gets into my room and climbs up on the bed, I won't stop sneezing for hours.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get Ill with indoor cats... Hell, the ones that Squat on my Patio get to me a little...
> 
> Dogs outside are fine... I don't have issues with Baby, Kilo, Elmo or the Mini-Dobbie.
> 
> ^Our Campin' Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as it hurt me to do it, us guys need to stick together, I had our cat fixed as soon as he started spraying.  Walked in the house one afternoon after work and caught a whiff of that and the next morning he was on his way to the vet.  It was either that or he was gone!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...




tha malcontent said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very busy and work hard fuckhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down Nancy... The Thread's for fun...
> 
> And could you Describe the Difference between Hard Fuckhead and Soft Fuckhead?...
> 
> And how Exactly do you "work it"?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I see why you're on here.  You need all the practice reading you can get.


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get Ill with indoor cats... Hell, the ones that Squat on my Patio get to me a little...
> 
> Dogs outside are fine... I don't have issues with Baby, Kilo, Elmo or the Mini-Dobbie.
> 
> ^Our Campin' Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as it hurt me to do it, us guys need to stick together, I had our cat fixed as soon as he started spraying.  Walked in the house one afternoon after work and caught a whiff of that and the next morning he was on his way to the vet.  It was either that or he was gone!
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very busy and work hard fuckhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down Nancy... The Thread's for fun...
> 
> And could you Describe the Difference between Hard Fuckhead and Soft Fuckhead?...
> 
> And how Exactly do you "work it"?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see why you're on here.  You need all the practice reading you can get.
Click to expand...


^No Sense of Humor at all...

Sad... 



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as it hurt me to do it, us guys need to stick together, I had our cat fixed as soon as he started spraying.  Walked in the house one afternoon after work and caught a whiff of that and the next morning he was on his way to the vet.  It was either that or he was gone!
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Nancy... The Thread's for fun...
> 
> And could you Describe the Difference between Hard Fuckhead and Soft Fuckhead?...
> 
> And how Exactly do you "work it"?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see why you're on here.  You need all the practice reading you can get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^No Sense of Humor at all...
> 
> Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I have an awesome sense of humor but that doesn't translate into injecting humor where you clearly failed.  Next!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Cats are good  4 people who like to travel.
We can drop everything and leave the  cats with  water and food in the garage and begone  for a couple of weeks I cant do that with dogs.


----------



## trams

I never cared for cats until 8 yrs ago on Christmas Day a skinny little cat walked thru  our front door meowing up a storm. We fed her some tuna and she went to sleep on the couch and never left. We think somebody dumped her.


----------



## CurveLight

trams said:


> I never cared for cats until 8 yrs ago on Christmas Day a skinny little cat walked thru  our front door meowing up a storm. We fed her some tuna and she went to sleep on the couch and never left. We think somebody dumped her.




That was an awesome thing to do.  If she was dumped at least the kitty made it to your home instead of being dumped in a river or something.  Animal cruelty is one of the sickest fucking evils humans can commit.


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see why you're on here.  You need all the practice reading you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^No Sense of Humor at all...
> 
> Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have an awesome sense of humor but that doesn't translate into injecting humor where you clearly failed.  Next!
Click to expand...


The lil' troll that couldn't... 



peace


----------



## CurveLight

trams said:


> I never cared for cats until 8 yrs ago on Christmas Day a skinny little cat walked thru  our front door meowing up a storm. We fed her some tuna and she went to sleep on the couch and never left. We think somebody dumped her.





tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^No Sense of Humor at all...
> 
> Sad...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an awesome sense of humor but that doesn't translate into injecting humor where you clearly failed.  Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lil' troll that couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> peace
Click to expand...


You've trolled this thread more than anyone.


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared for cats until 8 yrs ago on Christmas Day a skinny little cat walked thru  our front door meowing up a storm. We fed her some tuna and she went to sleep on the couch and never left. We think somebody dumped her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an awesome sense of humor but that doesn't translate into injecting humor where you clearly failed.  Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lil' troll that couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've trolled this thread more than anyone.
Click to expand...


Assfuck... Read Closely...

IT'S MY THREAD!... 

Why are you on it again?...

It's a Flame Zone Thread about Men who Own Cats...

Get that Stick out of your Ass already, Chimp! 



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

It failed as a flame thread ,it got bumped to petz.
So you lozer and fuxxed up again.


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trams said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared for cats until 8 yrs ago on Christmas Day a skinny little cat walked thru  our front door meowing up a storm. We fed her some tuna and she went to sleep on the couch and never left. We think somebody dumped her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lil' troll that couldn't...
> 
> 
> 
> peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've trolled this thread more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assfuck... Read Closely...
> 
> IT'S MY THREAD!...
> 
> Why are you on it again?...
> 
> It's a Flame Zone Thread about Men who Own Cats...
> 
> Get that Stick out of your Ass already, Chimp!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Actually.......the only person who owns the thread is the person who owns the Board.  You started the thread in an attempted flame and you completely failed.  It takes a certain speshial kind of Fail Genome to fuck up a flame thread.  Someone needs to explain to you that OP authors are not Thread Participant Police.  Dickhead.


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> It failed as a flame thread ,it got bumped to petz.
> So you lozer and fuxxed up again.



It's part of the Charm of this Site that the Mods basically get to Shuffle the Threads... Since there really isn't many Items that you can Banned for here, they have to find something to do with their Time... j/k... Kind of. 

I'm Surprised it didn't End up in Media... Cause I Mentioned Rush. 



peace...


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've trolled this thread more than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assfuck... Read Closely...
> 
> IT'S MY THREAD!...
> 
> Why are you on it again?...
> 
> It's a Flame Zone Thread about Men who Own Cats...
> 
> Get that Stick out of your Ass already, Chimp!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually.......the only person who owns the thread is the person who owns the Board.  You started the thread in an attempted flame and you completely failed.  It takes a certain speshial kind of Fail Genome to fuck up a flame thread.  Someone needs to explain to you that OP authors are not Thread Participant Police.  Dickhead.
Click to expand...


Your Continued Agitation Illustrates that I have NOT Failed... 

Give _that_ some Thought, Skippy! 



peace...


----------



## Big Black Dog

I HATE cats.  I don't own any cats but my wife does.  About three years ago she got four kittens from a neighbor and they were to be barn cats.  Well, they multiply like rats.  Last winter there was 22 damned cats running around on our farm.  I trapped them down to 10 and the plan was to get rid of 6 more and only have four cats.  Three females and one male.  All of these were going to get spayed and neutered.  Well, before I could get around to nabbing the other six, it turned to spring and bingo.  It rained kittens again.  I am in the trapping mode and have gotten rid of quite a few of them.  Three females will get spayed on July 6th and on July 7th one more female and a male will become "fixed".  If I haven't gotten the rest of them trapped and moved to a friends farm by then, it's going to be cat season.  If you live on a farm, barn cats can be a benefit in terms of keeping mice and rats in check but they sure are a pain in the ass.  The house cat, Sammy, died of old age last week and I've put my foot down and there will be no more inside cats.  I hate cats.  Did I say that already?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

tha malcontent said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assfuck... Read Closely...
> 
> IT'S MY THREAD!...
> 
> Why are you on it again?...
> 
> It's a Flame Zone Thread about Men who Own Cats...
> 
> Get that Stick out of your Ass already, Chimp!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.......the only person who owns the thread is the person who owns the Board.  You started the thread in an attempted flame and you completely failed.  It takes a certain speshial kind of Fail Genome to fuck up a flame thread.  Someone needs to explain to you that OP authors are not Thread Participant Police.  Dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Continued Agitation Illustrates that I have NOT Failed...
> 
> Give _that_ some Thought, Skippy!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Come on that was some funny shit right there, unintentionally  funny but  funny never the less.
Im sure he gets it


----------



## mal

Count Dracula said:


> I HATE cats.  I don't own any cats but my wife does.  About three years ago she got four kittens from a neighbor and they were to be barn cats.  Well, they multiply like rats.  Last winter there was 22 damned cats running around on our farm.  I trapped them down to 10 and the plan was to get rid of 6 more and only have four cats.  Three females and one male.  All of these were going to get spayed and neutered.  Well, before I could get around to nabbing the other six, it turned to spring and bingo.  It rained kittens again.  I am in the trapping mode and have gotten rid of quite a few of them.  Three females will get spayed on July 6th and on July 7th one more female and a male will become "fixed".  If I haven't gotten the rest of them trapped and moved to a friends farm by then, it's going to be cat season.  If you live on a farm, barn cats can be a benefit in terms of keeping mice and rats in check but they sure are a pain in the ass.  The house cat, Sammy, died of old age last week and I've put my foot down and there will be no more inside cats.  I hate cats.  Did I say that already?



PETA (People for the Excessive Touching of Animals) will have you Put Away when they get Control...



peace...


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> It failed as a flame thread ,it got bumped to petz.
> So you lozer and fuxxed up again.



Hey 57Sauce... I Know you are still Lurking... Get back in here and Stop Hiding in PMLand, you Bitch! 



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> Hey 57Sauce... I Know you are still Lurking... Get back in here and Stop Hiding in PMLand, you Bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Why don't you just say:

"Oh please please please help me turn this into a flamefest so I can try and get it moved back to the flame zone?  Pretty puuuullllleeeeeezzzzz!"


----------



## mal

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey 57Sauce... I Know you are still Lurking... Get back in here and Stop Hiding in PMLand, you Bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just say:
> 
> "Oh please please please help me turn this into a flamefest so I can try and get it moved back to the flame zone?  Pretty puuuullllleeeeeezzzzz!"
Click to expand...


Nobody was Talking to you, Dipshittery. 



peace...


----------

